# Oatmeal Pancake Recipe Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A friend asked about oatmeal pancakes. Anyone got a recipe that they'd like to share?

Thanks,,Shel


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

here is one recently posted on Finer Kitchens:
The Wildflower Inn
Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

Oatmeal Buttermilk Pancakes Recipe

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:
2 cups old fashioned oatmeal 2 1/2 cups buttermilk
2 eggs lightly beaten
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted and cooled
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. salt

Combine the oats and buttermilk for 15-30 minutes. Add eggs and butter. Stir well. Add flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Stir gently. Let rise for 10 minutes. Cook on a medium hot grill. I use a 1/4-cup-measuring cup to ladle onto the grill. Perfect size every time. Serve with warm maple syrup or strawberry butter.


and another, also posted on FK

Hazelnut Oatmeal Pancakes
Yield: 12 Pancakes

Ingredients

2 C Buttermilk
1 1/2 c old fashioned oats
2 eggs
1/2 c flour
1 TB sugar
1 ts baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c hazelnuts; chopped, toasted
1 vegetable oil
maple syrup

Instructions

Mix buttermilk and oats in large bowl. Let stand 5 minutes. Whisk in eggs. Mix in flour, sugar, baking soda and salt; stir in chopped hazelnuts. Heat heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Brush with oil. Drop batter by 1/3 cupfuls into skillet, spacing apart. Cook until bubbles form on top of pancakes, about 2 minutes. Turn and cook until bottoms are golden, about 2 minutes more. Transfer to plate.

Repeat with remaining batter, brushing skillet with oil as needed.

Serve with maple syrup.

notes: pecans work great with this recipe too.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Who was it said that oats were a grain which in England was fed to horses, but in Scotland was served to men; and nowhere did you find better horses or men?

At any rate, this came out of a Gourmet Magazine more years ago than I care to think about:

Swedish Oatmeal Pancakes

In a large bowl combine 2 cups each of old-fashioned rolled oat and buttermilk and let the mixture stand, covered and chilled, overnight. Sift together onto a sheet of wax paper 1/2 cup flour, 2 tablesoons sugar, and 1 teaspoon each of double-acting baking powder and baking sodaand stir the mixture into the oat mixture. Add 2 eggs, lightly beaten, and 1/2 stick butter, melted and cooled, and stir in 2 tablespoons more buttermilk if the batter is too thick to pour. Heat a griddle over moderately high heat and drop 2 tablespoons of the batter onto it for each pancake. Cook the pancakes until the undersides are browned, turn them, and brown the other sides. Serve the pancakes with applesauce or with lingonberry preserves and sour cream. Makes about 24 pancakes.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks ... I've passed the recipes along, and may try one or two myself.

shel


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

that was ben johnson, at least the first part - he hated scotland and scots people, though his best friend was scottish. go figure. It's actually his definition of oats in his famous dictionary, the first dictionary of the english language. 
I don't know who added the second part, about nowhere being better horses or men - probably his friend, or some other scotsman.


----------

